# Enough Filteration?



## noj33 (May 14, 2008)

I have a 90 gallon cichlid tank. I thought my tank would be over filtered with 2 AC 110's but after thinking about it more I'm not sure. My question is: Is this enough filtration for happy fish and a healthy tank or should I add something else? I'm not rich by any means but I could add an XP3 (i'd prob. spring for the xp4) if needed... but is it?


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

The AC110 is rated at 500gph. 500 gph x 2 = 1000 gph, which seems like enough. Personally I use tank volume x 10 as a minimum for filtration. I prefer tank volume x 15 or better.

If I were you I would consider either making a USJ system, or just placing a couple power heads in the tank to eliminate dead spots.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

BrianNFlint said:


> Personally I use tank volume x 10 as a minimum for filtration. I prefer tank volume x 15 or better.


 :thumb: Me too...

As long as your not grossly overstocking the tank one AC110 would probably meet your basic bio-filtration needs...

By adding additional filters you keep the water well circulated... prevent dead spots... and pull waste to the intakes to assist mechanical filtration...

When I had 2x AC 110 on my 90 gallon (moderately stocked with large SA/CA Cichlids) the bio & basic circulation were fine... when I added a third AC110 the mechanical was then impressive as well. I was fortunate enough to have a 90 gal without a center brace (thicker glass).

A 2' tall tank is deep so placing a powerhead or canister return at the bottom of the tank will help a lot. Under Gravel/Sand Jets will do wonders too.


----------



## noj33 (May 14, 2008)

So if I were to add a few powerheads, or UGJ where would a good location be? I have a very large stacked slate 'wall' and i was thinking a few jets in the front corners of the tank would help solve any dead spots. I could place them under rocks to hide them and point them to the intakes on the filters... am i'm thinking right? And thanks for the very fast response.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

On my 90 I have an Eheim 2028 for mainly biological filtration, an AC110 for mechanical filtration and a HOT Magnum 250 hooked up to a surface skimmer to keep the water surface free of any film. I am very satisfied with the results. My tank is moderately stocked.


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

Your 90 should be the same foot print as my 75. Heres a link to a redo on my tank where I switched to USJ from Reverse Flow Under Gravel System.. It shows how I made my USJ and how its all setup. I would put the powerheads lower if I were to do it again. They are hard to hide that high.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hlight=usj


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

hope im not hijacking 



BrianNFlint said:


> Personally I use tank volume x 10 as a minimum for filtration.


i have a 150 gallon tank and i thought i was doing ok with two 2217 canisters...the water is crystal clear.

but the spec says that each eheim is only 265 gph

so roughly to get the minimum according to you calculation i would have to have say five 2217 s

but lets be safe and make it six.

but i feel the ammount of movement would be way too high with that much flow rate since the fish seem to be about ok with the rate as is now in terms of turbulance?


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

If your water is clear and your fish (and you) are happy (and water conditions are appropriate) I wouldnt change a thing, but to answer your question...

I would not run 6 canisters on any household tank. The trick is to create lots of filtration without creating too much current. You do this by using different filtration methods, not by using 6 of the same filters.

I did it by using power heads and sponge filters to power my usj (600gph) as well as a spray bar returning filtered water above the tank (145gph). My Magnum (350gph) is the only filter on my tank that creates much current.

600gph + 350gph + 145gph = 1095gph / 75 gallons = tank volume X 14.6. Now we could do some more math and see that with rock and substrate in my tank im not actually holding 75 gallons so i am actually a little higher than tank volume x 15, with enough current to keep my fish healthy but not so much to stress them.

Tank volume x 15 is not difficult to achieve with a little creativity.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> If your water is clear and your fish (and you) are happy (and water conditions are appropriate) I wouldnt change a thing,


 :thumb: :thumb: I agree!! (sorry *BNF*, too much math gives me a migrain :lol: ). If you wanna figure out p/h placement, just check for areas of debris the next time you vacuum. See if you can angle in that general direction to move the debris towards the filter inlet. You'll never get it all but good movement will get most of it. If you're planning on stocking heavier or fish getting larger (more mess), the XP3 would ba a good addition. You'd get more movement + bio/mech filtration. Win - Win !! "T"


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks guys...i suspect i may need to increase the flow as my fish get bigger...i will look into the xp3 and magnums when that point is reached :thumb:


----------

